# Great weekend on the ice



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We were lucky enough to walk on the water this weekend and I made the most of the 2 days I had to fish. 
Friday we hit a local pond for some gills and few crappie with the bounus 15 incher The next day we hit a few farm ponds that held small mouth and crappie. By the mid day Saturday the sun was chewing up the ice fast. Ice was 3.5 inches around my area. Had a great time with some good buddies. Now time to wait for more ice to come. Tight lines fellas


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Outstanding...great pics...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Love seeing those smallmouth colors come through the ice!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome! Definitely jealous!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Buddy those are some great fish and beautiful pics. Someone's got some skills! Good job!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....love the pics. Nice camera work!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW, hsh! All I can say is Minnesota-right??


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

All i can say is my vex needs used...and im ready to be the fellow that uses it....come on cold...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work Harvey


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great pics!


----------

